# Uiterlijk > Esthetische ingrepen >  Vibroliposculpture in Mol (België)

## figaro

Hallo,

Heeft iemand al een vibroliposculpture laten uitvoeren in Mol bij Dr. Vancopenolle of Dr. Lemmens. Ik twijfel tussen deze 2 chirurgen dus elke ervaring ermee is welkom.

----------

